# 15 Jahre PC Games Hardware: Das Gewinnspiel mit Preisen im Wert von über 10.000 Euro



## PCGH-Redaktion (3. Oktober 2015)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *15 Jahre PC Games Hardware: Das Gewinnspiel mit Preisen im Wert von über 10.000 Euro*

					PC Games Hardware verlost zusammen mit einer Vielzahl an Partnern anlässlich des 15-Jahres-Jubiläums viele tolle Preise, die in Summe einen Wert jenseits der 10.000er-Marke ergeben. Die Chance auf einen Gewinn haben alle Teilnehmer, welche die Gewinnspielfrage richtig beantworten.

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *15 Jahre PC Games Hardware: Das Gewinnspiel mit Preisen im Wert von über 10.000 Euro*


----------



## Gast20150401 (3. Oktober 2015)

*AW: 15 Jahre PC Games Hardware: Das Gewinnspiel mit Preisen im Wert von über 10.000 Euro*

Was für Ts?

kenne nur ne Erstausgabe Ausgabe von 2008....da steht nix als Werbeslogan mit 3 Ts.


----------



## keinnick (3. Oktober 2015)

*AW: 15 Jahre PC Games Hardware: Das Gewinnspiel mit Preisen im Wert von über 10.000 Euro*

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag! 


frankreddien schrieb:


> Was für Ts?



Schau Dir mal ältere PCGH-Cover an. Die Lösung springt Dir ins Gesicht.


----------



## mimamutzel (3. Oktober 2015)

*AW: 15 Jahre PC Games Hardware: Das Gewinnspiel mit Preisen im Wert von über 10.000 Euro*

Kleiner Tipp, wir wollen ja nicht das noch jemand sein Gehirn anstrengen oder gar Googeln muss:_ [Entfernt]_


----------



## McZonk (3. Oktober 2015)

*AW: 15 Jahre PC Games Hardware: Das Gewinnspiel mit Preisen im Wert von über 10.000 Euro*



mimamutzel schrieb:


> Kleiner Tipp, wir wollen ja nicht das noch jemand sein Gehirn anstrengen oder gar Googeln muss: ....



Ja, und eine ganz kleine Anstrengung soll das tolle Gewinnspiel doch auch bleiben!

*Ich bitte davon abzusehen die Lösung hier zu posten.*


----------



## Gast20150401 (3. Oktober 2015)

*AW: 15 Jahre PC Games Hardware: Das Gewinnspiel mit Preisen im Wert von über 10.000 Euro*



keinnick schrieb:


> Alles Gute zum Geburtstag!
> 
> 
> Schau Dir mal ältere PCGH-Cover an. Die Lösung springt Dir ins Gesicht.



Upps...


----------



## FrozenPie (3. Oktober 2015)

*AW: 15 Jahre PC Games Hardware: Das Gewinnspiel mit Preisen im Wert von über 10.000 Euro*

Da freut man sich doch mal ein paar ältere Ausgaben rauszukramen und die Cover durchzublättern. Da findet man immer noch den ein oder anderen interessanten Artikel welchen man fast vergessen hätte


----------



## mimamutzel (3. Oktober 2015)

*AW: 15 Jahre PC Games Hardware: Das Gewinnspiel mit Preisen im Wert von über 10.000 Euro*

Kann sowieso nicht mit machen, keine 18 -_-


----------



## FrozenPie (3. Oktober 2015)

*AW: 15 Jahre PC Games Hardware: Das Gewinnspiel mit Preisen im Wert von über 10.000 Euro*



mimamutzel schrieb:


> Kann sowieso nicht mit machen, keine 18 -_-



Ist das ein Grund die Quizfrage in einem Gewinnspiel deshalb ad Absurdum zu führen und anderen den Rätselspaß zu versauen?


----------



## mimamutzel (3. Oktober 2015)

*AW: 15 Jahre PC Games Hardware: Das Gewinnspiel mit Preisen im Wert von über 10.000 Euro*

Jeder der anfängt den Kommentar zu lesen, weiß sowieso das gleich die Lösung kommt, wer die also liest wollte sowieso nicht "Rätseln"


----------



## Guru4GPU (3. Oktober 2015)

*AW: 15 Jahre PC Games Hardware: Das Gewinnspiel mit Preisen im Wert von über 10.000 Euro*

Ich bin nun 18 und  kann auch endlich mal mitmachen   
Aber ich halte schön den Mund, es soll ja spannend bleiben


----------



## h_tobi (3. Oktober 2015)

*AW: 15 Jahre PC Games Hardware: Das Gewinnspiel mit Preisen im Wert von über 10.000 Euro*

*Auch von mir ein fettes*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .................... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Es waren wirklich schöne 15 Jahre mit euch, 

oh man, da merkt man erst, wie alt man geworden ist.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (3. Oktober 2015)

*AW: 15 Jahre PC Games Hardware: Das Gewinnspiel mit Preisen im Wert von über 10.000 Euro*



frankreddien schrieb:


> Was für Ts?
> 
> kenne nur ne Erstausgabe Ausgabe von 2008....da steht nix als Werbeslogan mit 3 Ts.



Erstausgabe von 2008? da bist Du aber spät eingestiegen.


----------



## Der-Bert (3. Oktober 2015)

*AW: 15 Jahre PC Games Hardware: Das Gewinnspiel mit Preisen im Wert von über 10.000 Euro*

Ist fast wie Weinachten alle Jahre wieder.   Hoffe ist Fortuna ist mir diesmal etwas hold.


----------



## Gast20150401 (3. Oktober 2015)

*AW: 15 Jahre PC Games Hardware: Das Gewinnspiel mit Preisen im Wert von über 10.000 Euro*



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Erstausgabe von 2008? da bist Du aber spät eingestiegen.



Och...hab ne Menge mitbekommen hier seit dem. Hat sich gelohnt und macht immer wieder Spaß. Die Hefte stapeln sich zuhause auch....weil immer mal rein gucken..

UND PCGH:  Alles Gute, macht so weiter!


----------



## ludscha (3. Oktober 2015)

*AW: 15 Jahre PC Games Hardware: Das Gewinnspiel mit Preisen im Wert von über 10.000 Euro*

Ich bin zwar auch schon 40+ , aber auch später bei PCGH eingestiegen  totzdem eines der Besten Online-Foren und Hardware Zeitungen.  Macht weiter so und nicht nachlassen Thilo 


MFG
ludscha


----------



## oldsql.Triso (3. Oktober 2015)

*AW: 15 Jahre PC Games Hardware: Das Gewinnspiel mit Preisen im Wert von über 10.000 Euro*

Die kenne ich nur noch zu gut, die 3 T's. Hatte damals noch kein Internet aufn Dorf (ISDN zähle ich nicht als Internet). Dass das 15 Jahre schon her... WTF?! Grats... Ihr haltet euch hoffentlich auch weiterhin wie GZSZ...


----------



## Gast20150401 (3. Oktober 2015)

*AW: 15 Jahre PC Games Hardware: Das Gewinnspiel mit Preisen im Wert von über 10.000 Euro*



ludscha schrieb:


> Ich bin zwar auch schon 40+ , aber auch später bei PCGH eingestiegen  totzdem eines der Besten Online-Foren und Hardware Zeitungen.  Macht weiter so und nicht nachlassen Thilo
> 
> 
> MFG
> ludscha



Bei PCGH ist jeder herzlich Willkommen,denke ich
Kenne einige die 50+ und mehr sind, die gucken hier auch sehr gerne.


----------



## XD-User (3. Oktober 2015)

*AW: 15 Jahre PC Games Hardware: Das Gewinnspiel mit Preisen im Wert von über 10.000 Euro*



frankreddien schrieb:


> Was für Ts?
> 
> kenne nur ne Erstausgabe Ausgabe von 2008....da steht nix als Werbeslogan mit 3 Ts.



Wollte eben schon stolz für meine jungen 20 Jahre sagen, dass ich schon knapp 8 Jahre, bzw eher so 7,5 davon miterlebt habe, aber als ich die Frage so sah...
Verdammt! 

Muss ich mich erstmal schlau machen 

Aufjedenfall erstmal: Herzlichen Glückwunsch PCGH für geniale 15 Jahre an liebevoll verpackten Informationen, super Benchmarks, genialen Team-Berichten und all dem anderen genialen Zeug von euch! Von denen ich leider nur knapp 8 Jahre kenne... Auf mindestens 15 weitere Jahre mit euch und genau soviel Spaß


----------



## Jeretxxo (3. Oktober 2015)

*AW: 15 Jahre PC Games Hardware: Das Gewinnspiel mit Preisen im Wert von über 10.000 Euro*

Yay, wiedermal jede Menge sexy Preise, wird gleich mitgemacht.  

Jetzt musste ich zu meiner Schande auch direkt erstmal selbst auf eine ältere PCGH Ausgabe schauen um nochmal sicher zu gehen, was es mit den 3 "T's" auf sich hatte. 
Und danach hab ich festgestellt, das man auch auf die Lösung kommt, wenn man die älteren Hefte kennt und mal genau auf das Aufmacherbild schaut.  


Jedenfalls alles gute an alle PCGHler zum Jubiläum und auf weitere 15 Jahre PCGH.


----------



## DerBusch13 (3. Oktober 2015)

*AW: 15 Jahre PC Games Hardware: Das Gewinnspiel mit Preisen im Wert von über 10.000 Euro*

Ahh die guten alten T's kenne ich noch zu gut


----------



## Papa (3. Oktober 2015)

*AW: 15 Jahre PC Games Hardware: Das Gewinnspiel mit Preisen im Wert von über 10.000 Euro*

Herzlichen Glückwunsch PCGH für die 15 Jahre, mein Gott wie schnell die Zeit vergeht .


----------



## kadney (3. Oktober 2015)

*AW: 15 Jahre PC Games Hardware: Das Gewinnspiel mit Preisen im Wert von über 10.000 Euro*

Glückwunsch! Hoffentlich bleibt ihr uns noch viele Jahre erhalten. 
Kommt in die Teilnahmemail eigentlich die Anschrift direkt mit rein?


----------



## Stueppi (3. Oktober 2015)

*AW: 15 Jahre PC Games Hardware: Das Gewinnspiel mit Preisen im Wert von über 10.000 Euro*

In 3.2 Steht das die Sponsoren meine Addresse und meine Telefonnummer brauchen, wozu brauchen die meine Telefonnummer? Sagt nicht für den Versand fall ich nciht da bin, ich wurde noch nie angerufen wenn ich ein Paket nicht annehmen konnte und wegen Werbeanrufen hab ich schon mein Festnetz abgestöpselt.


----------



## mac1 (3. Oktober 2015)

*AW: 15 Jahre PC Games Hardware: Das Gewinnspiel mit Preisen im Wert von über 10.000 Euro*

Auch von mir ein herzliches *HAPPY BIRTHDAY *!!! 

Welche Lösung wohl richtig ist: Total Trivialer Trash...Ti****, Tangas, Tortenschlachten...Tenöre, Tubas, Tinnitus...ach ich kann mich nicht entscheiden.


----------



## Incredible Alk (3. Oktober 2015)

*AW: 15 Jahre PC Games Hardware: Das Gewinnspiel mit Preisen im Wert von über 10.000 Euro*



mac1 schrieb:


> Tenöre, Tubas, Tinnitus...



Der ist auf jeden Fall ziemlich originell. 

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum 15-jährigen Durchhalten!


----------



## SaPass (3. Oktober 2015)

*AW: 15 Jahre PC Games Hardware: Das Gewinnspiel mit Preisen im Wert von über 10.000 Euro*



kadney schrieb:


> Glückwunsch! Hoffentlich bleibt ihr uns noch viele Jahre erhalten.
> Kommt in die Teilnahmemail eigentlich die Anschrift direkt mit rein?



Das frage ich mich auch gerade. Was muss den nun alles in die Email rein?


----------



## XeT (3. Oktober 2015)

*AW: 15 Jahre PC Games Hardware: Das Gewinnspiel mit Preisen im Wert von über 10.000 Euro*

Ab nächsten Jahr dürft ihr dann endlich das PCGH-Bier trinken. Also alles Gute.

Die T's waren noch aus dem Beginn der MultiGPUzeit:" TagTeamTipps für die Grafik"

Also allem viel Erfolg und mir natürlich auch.


----------



## Jeretxxo (3. Oktober 2015)

*AW: 15 Jahre PC Games Hardware: Das Gewinnspiel mit Preisen im Wert von über 10.000 Euro*



SaPass schrieb:


> Das frage ich mich auch gerade. Was muss den nun alles in die Email rein?



Steht doch in den Teilnahmebedingungen...:
6.2 Folgende Daten  werden von den Teilnehmern durch den Veranstalter erhoben und dienen der  Gestaltung, Durchführung und Abwicklung des Gewinnspiels:  E-Mail-Adresse (bei Gewinnern: Anschrift und ggf. Telefonnummer).

Wenn du gewinnst, wirst du kontaktiert über die E-Mail Adresse und wirst nach deiner Anschrift gefragt.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. Oktober 2015)

*AW: 15 Jahre PC Games Hardware: Das Gewinnspiel mit Preisen im Wert von über 10.000 Euro*

Glückwunsch zum 15. Jahrestag und natürlich einen fetten Dank für das Gewinnspiel und allen die es ermöglichen.

Done



> Kann sowieso nicht mit machen, keine 18 -_-


Und deswegen verdirbt man anderen den Spaß?

Wieso 15 Jahre auf einer einschlägigen Seite steht was von 


> ... seit 1967


und die berühmten Buchstaben bedeuten daher: Titel Thesen Temperamente

Und damit etwas Kultur hier einkehrt bläst am Sonntag die PCGH Redaktion die Walküre auf dem Kamm


----------



## >aL3X< (3. Oktober 2015)

*AW: 15 Jahre PC Games Hardware: Das Gewinnspiel mit Preisen im Wert von über 10.000 Euro*

Herzlichen Glückwunsch 

Das ihr uns noch lange erhalten bleibt!


Teilnahme abgeschlossen


----------



## Incredible Alk (3. Oktober 2015)

*AW: 15 Jahre PC Games Hardware: Das Gewinnspiel mit Preisen im Wert von über 10.000 Euro*



SaPass schrieb:


> Das frage ich mich auch gerade. Was muss den nun alles in die Email rein?



Die Lösung des Rätsels. Sonst nichts.

Wenn du als Gewinner ausgelost wirst wird nachgefragt wohin das Paket geschickt werden soll.


----------



## Galford (3. Oktober 2015)

*AW: 15 Jahre PC Games Hardware: Das Gewinnspiel mit Preisen im Wert von über 10.000 Euro*

Herzlichen Glückwunsch, PCGH!


----------



## iGameKudan (3. Oktober 2015)

*AW: 15 Jahre PC Games Hardware: Das Gewinnspiel mit Preisen im Wert von über 10.000 Euro*

Zu meiner Schande muss ich gestehen dass ich die PCGH erst seit 2011 lese und daher googlen musste... 

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zu 15 Jahren PCGH. 

EDIT: Wie filtert ihr eigentlich die richtigen Antworten? Weil man kann die Lösung ja in einigen Arten schreiben...


----------



## Incredible Alk (3. Oktober 2015)

*AW: 15 Jahre PC Games Hardware: Das Gewinnspiel mit Preisen im Wert von über 10.000 Euro*



iGameKudan schrieb:


> EDIT: Wie filtert ihr eigentlich die richtigen Antworten?



Praktikanten?


----------



## Jeretxxo (3. Oktober 2015)

*AW: 15 Jahre PC Games Hardware: Das Gewinnspiel mit Preisen im Wert von über 10.000 Euro*



iGameKudan schrieb:


> Zu meiner Schande muss ich gestehen dass ich die PCGH erst seit 2011 lese und daher googlen musste...
> 
> Herzlichen Glückwunsch zu 15 Jahren PCGH.
> 
> EDIT: Wie filtert ihr eigentlich die richtigen Antworten? Weil man kann die Lösung ja in einigen Arten schreiben...



Dürfte nicht so schwer sein, die 3 Wörter und deren Entsprechungen ohne Unterscheidung in Groß-/Kleinschreibung im Inhalt der E-Mails zu Filtern, dann wird schätze ich mal ausgelost und dann werden die dann feststehenden Gewinner E-Mails nochmal einer genauen Blickkontrolle unterzogen, so in etwa stell ich mir das jetzt mal vor.


----------



## Gamer090 (3. Oktober 2015)

*AW: 15 Jahre PC Games Hardware: Das Gewinnspiel mit Preisen im Wert von über 10.000 Euro*

Happy Birthday PCGH  Warum sind Gewinnspiele nie ausserhalb Deutschlands möglich??


----------



## RonGames (3. Oktober 2015)

*AW: 15 Jahre PC Games Hardware: Das Gewinnspiel mit Preisen im Wert von über 10.000 Euro*

Ist das Normal wenn mann keine Bestätigungs E-Mail bekommt ?


----------



## Jeretxxo (3. Oktober 2015)

*AW: 15 Jahre PC Games Hardware: Das Gewinnspiel mit Preisen im Wert von über 10.000 Euro*



Gamer090 schrieb:


> Happy Birthday PCGH  Warum sind Gewinnspiele nie ausserhalb Deutschlands möglich??



Das hat meistens etwas mit der unterschiedlichen Rechtssprechung zu tun. Die Schweiz und Österreich zum Beispiel haben grundlegende Abweichungen vom deutschen Recht.


----------



## DerBusch13 (3. Oktober 2015)

*AW: 15 Jahre PC Games Hardware: Das Gewinnspiel mit Preisen im Wert von über 10.000 Euro*



RonGames schrieb:


> Ist das Normal wenn mann keine Bestätigungs E-Mail bekommt ?



Ich habe ne Art bestätigung bekommen, als schätze ich mal nein


----------



## nikon87 (3. Oktober 2015)

*AW: 15 Jahre PC Games Hardware: Das Gewinnspiel mit Preisen im Wert von über 10.000 Euro*



Stueppi schrieb:


> In 3.2 Steht das die Sponsoren meine Addresse und meine Telefonnummer brauchen, wozu brauchen die meine Telefonnummer? Sagt nicht für den Versand fall ich nciht da bin, ich wurde noch nie angerufen wenn ich ein Paket nicht annehmen konnte und wegen Werbeanrufen hab ich schon mein Festnetz abgestöpselt.


Wenns dir die Bedingungen nicht zusagen, dann musst du ja nicht mitmachen...wird ja keiner gezwungen. Und umso weniger Teilnehmer desto besser für alle die mitmachen.


----------



## Noctua (3. Oktober 2015)

*AW: 15 Jahre PC Games Hardware: Das Gewinnspiel mit Preisen im Wert von über 10.000 Euro*

Nix für mich dabei, aber allen Teilnehmern viel Glück.


----------



## RonGames (3. Oktober 2015)

*AW: 15 Jahre PC Games Hardware: Das Gewinnspiel mit Preisen im Wert von über 10.000 Euro*

Und warum habe ich denn keine ? E-Mail Adresse per Copy und Paste sowie den Betreff.


----------



## na DIE Glaskugel ! (3. Oktober 2015)

*AW: 15 Jahre PC Games Hardware: Das Gewinnspiel mit Preisen im Wert von über 10.000 Euro*

  PC Games Hardware 
Meine Erste Abo-Ausgabe hat sich Gestern auch eingefunden und sie fühlt sich toll an, liest sich wie immer fantastisch und wie immer gute Unterhaltung auf der DVD!

Bei der Gewinnfrage hilft mir nicht da lande ich nur wieder hier!


----------



## FortuneHunter (3. Oktober 2015)

*AW: 15 Jahre PC Games Hardware: Das Gewinnspiel mit Preisen im Wert von über 10.000 Euro*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Praktikanten?



Ich dachte die dürft ihr nicht mehr beschäftigen.

Gratuliere auch zum 15. Macht weiter so ... Auf die nächsten 15 Jahre.

Da ich auch erst später eingestiegen bin musste ich auf eine Geniale Videoserie zurückgreifen, die es leider nicht mehr gibt.


----------



## iGameKudan (3. Oktober 2015)

*AW: 15 Jahre PC Games Hardware: Das Gewinnspiel mit Preisen im Wert von über 10.000 Euro*

Ich habe auch keine Benachrichtigung bekommen - und die Antwort, Adresse und der Betreff waren definitiv richtig... Nochmal abschicken?


----------



## XeT (3. Oktober 2015)

*AW: 15 Jahre PC Games Hardware: Das Gewinnspiel mit Preisen im Wert von über 10.000 Euro*



na DIE Glaskugel ! schrieb:


> PC Games Hardware
> Meine Erste Abo-Ausgabe hat sich Gestern auch eingefunden und sie fühlt sich toll an, liest sich wie immer fantastisch und wie immer gute Unterhaltung auf der DVD!
> 
> Bei der Gewinnfrage hilft mir nicht da lande ich nur wieder hier!


Wofür Google? Du hast doch dein Heft
Aber mehr Hilfe gibt es nicht.


----------



## keinnick (3. Oktober 2015)

*AW: 15 Jahre PC Games Hardware: Das Gewinnspiel mit Preisen im Wert von über 10.000 Euro*



na DIE Glaskugel ! schrieb:


> Bei der Gewinnfrage hilft mir nicht da lande ich nur wieder hier!



Du musst Google nur richtig fragen (gerade ausprobiert).


----------



## na DIE Glaskugel ! (3. Oktober 2015)

*AW: 15 Jahre PC Games Hardware: Das Gewinnspiel mit Preisen im Wert von über 10.000 Euro*

Okay ich steh auf dem Schlauch


----------



## >aL3X< (3. Oktober 2015)

*AW: 15 Jahre PC Games Hardware: Das Gewinnspiel mit Preisen im Wert von über 10.000 Euro*

Auf die Gefahr hin das die Frage schonmal kam:

Sollte da eine Bestätigungsmail von PCGH kommen, wenn man bei dem Gewinnspiel mitgemacht hat?
Hab nämlich leider nix bekommen.


----------



## DaBlackSheep (3. Oktober 2015)

*AW: 15 Jahre PC Games Hardware: Das Gewinnspiel mit Preisen im Wert von über 10.000 Euro*



>aL3X< schrieb:


> Auf die Gefahr hin das die Frage schonmal kam:
> 
> Sollte da eine Bestätigungsmail von PCGH kommen, wenn man bei dem Gewinnspiel mitgemacht hat?
> Hab nämlich leider nix bekommen.



Also ich habe so eine automatische Antwort Mail bekommen - guck mal in deinem Spam Ordner nach.

BTT:

Happy B-Day PCHG!


----------



## >aL3X< (3. Oktober 2015)

*AW: 15 Jahre PC Games Hardware: Das Gewinnspiel mit Preisen im Wert von über 10.000 Euro*

Neeein 
Hab keine bekommen.. Dann auf ein neues 
Danke dir


----------



## tsd560ti (3. Oktober 2015)

*AW: 15 Jahre PC Games Hardware: Das Gewinnspiel mit Preisen im Wert von über 10.000 Euro*

Alles Gute!
Ich bin erst seit drei Jahren dabei, mein erstes Heft "GeForce vergolden" habe ich auch noch in einsatzerprobtem Zustand hier 




na DIE Glaskugel ! schrieb:


> Okay ich steh auf dem Schlauch



Deine Aufgabe ist, das (alte) Logo von PCGH zu finden und dort nach pfiffig aneinandergereihten Wörtern mit T zu gucken. Den Rest musst du schon selbst schaffen


----------



## >aL3X< (3. Oktober 2015)

*AW: 15 Jahre PC Games Hardware: Das Gewinnspiel mit Preisen im Wert von über 10.000 Euro*

Jetzt mal ohne Witz, warum bekomme ich keine Bestätigungsmail? 
Hat noch jemand das Problem?


----------



## DerBusch13 (3. Oktober 2015)

*AW: 15 Jahre PC Games Hardware: Das Gewinnspiel mit Preisen im Wert von über 10.000 Euro*

"Automatische Antwort: Gewinnspiel 11/2015‏" 

Das war im Betreff mit der Email die ich bekommen habe, nachdem ich meine Email geschickt hatte.


----------



## >aL3X< (3. Oktober 2015)

*AW: 15 Jahre PC Games Hardware: Das Gewinnspiel mit Preisen im Wert von über 10.000 Euro*

Komisch, hab leider auch beim zweiten Versuch nichts bekommen. Werd mal von einer anderen Mailadresse probieren.


----------



## Straycatsfan (3. Oktober 2015)

*AW: 15 Jahre PC Games Hardware: Das Gewinnspiel mit Preisen im Wert von über 10.000 Euro*

Happy Birthday, PCGH.

Der Showdown des Jahres:

Pentium 4 gegen AMD Athlon. Das waren noch Zeiten.)


----------



## na DIE Glaskugel ! (3. Oktober 2015)

*AW: 15 Jahre PC Games Hardware: Das Gewinnspiel mit Preisen im Wert von über 10.000 Euro*



tsd560ti schrieb:


> Deine Aufgabe ist, das (alte) Logo von PCGH zu finden und dort nach pfiffig aneinandergereihten Wörtern mit T zu gucken. Den Rest musst du schon selbst schaffen



Nein ich bin raus viel Glück den anderen!


----------



## Jeretxxo (3. Oktober 2015)

*AW: 15 Jahre PC Games Hardware: Das Gewinnspiel mit Preisen im Wert von über 10.000 Euro*



>aL3X< schrieb:


> Jetzt mal ohne Witz, warum bekomme ich keine Bestätigungsmail?
> Hat noch jemand das Problem?



Ich hab auch keine Antwort Mail bekommen, aber ich weiß das es die richtige E-Mail Adresse ist, da die in meinem E-Mail Adressbuch gespeichert ist und ich bereits vor 2 Jahren mal etwas gewonnen hatte, daher weiß ich mit Sicherheit das es die richtige ist, ich würd mir da jetzt mal keine Gedanken machen.^^


----------



## >aL3X< (3. Oktober 2015)

*AW: 15 Jahre PC Games Hardware: Das Gewinnspiel mit Preisen im Wert von über 10.000 Euro*

Hmmm, mal abwarten ob sich ein Admin dazu noch äussert. Aber komisch ist das schon.


----------



## DerBusch13 (3. Oktober 2015)

*AW: 15 Jahre PC Games Hardware: Das Gewinnspiel mit Preisen im Wert von über 10.000 Euro*



Straycatsfan schrieb:


> Happy Birthday, PCGH.
> 
> Der Showdown des Jahres:
> 
> Pentium 4 gegen AMD Athlon. Das waren noch Zeiten.)



Das beste ist immer noch der "Föhn" von nVidia


----------



## TerrorMango (3. Oktober 2015)

*AW: 15 Jahre PC Games Hardware: Das Gewinnspiel mit Preisen im Wert von über 10.000 Euro*

Happy Birthday PCGH!

ABER:


> Teilnahmeberechtigt sind Personen die ihren Wohnsitz in Deutschland haben sowie älter als 18 Jahre sind.



Ein Danke aus Österreich!


----------



## Pelk (3. Oktober 2015)

*AW: 15 Jahre PC Games Hardware: Das Gewinnspiel mit Preisen im Wert von über 10.000 Euro*

Alles gute und auf weitere 15 Jahre PCGH !



TerrorMango schrieb:


> Happy Birthday PCGH!
> 
> ABER:
> 
> ...



Wäre toll wenn einmal ein Gewinnspiel auch in Österreich und/oder der Schweiz möglich wäre, mögt ihr uns nicht ?!


----------



## Jeretxxo (3. Oktober 2015)

*AW: 15 Jahre PC Games Hardware: Das Gewinnspiel mit Preisen im Wert von über 10.000 Euro*



TerrorMango schrieb:


> Happy Birthday PCGH!
> 
> ABER:
> 
> ...





Pelk schrieb:


> Alles gute und auf weitere 15 Jahre PCGH !
> 
> 
> 
> Wäre toll wenn einmal ein Gewinnspiel auch in Österreich und/oder der Schweiz möglich wäre, mögt ihr uns nicht ?!



Bedankt euch bei eurem Gesetzgeber.


----------



## Straycatsfan (3. Oktober 2015)

*AW: 15 Jahre PC Games Hardware: Das Gewinnspiel mit Preisen im Wert von über 10.000 Euro*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Die Lösung des Rätsels. Sonst nichts.
> 
> Wenn du als Gewinner ausgelost wirst wird nachgefragt wohin das Paket geschickt werden soll.



Und wen ich....."Lösung" ist die Antwort auf die Frage...so da rum....drum herum getextet habe.....das gilt ja wohl auch?)


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. Oktober 2015)

*AW: 15 Jahre PC Games Hardware: Das Gewinnspiel mit Preisen im Wert von über 10.000 Euro*



DaBlackSheep schrieb:


> Also ich habe so eine automatische Antwort Mail bekommen - guck mal in deinem Spam Ordner nach.


Komischerweise auch nix bekommen wobei meine 1. Mail einfach nicht gesendet wurde und keinen  Fehler ausspuckte


----------



## triggylol (3. Oktober 2015)

*AW: 15 Jahre PC Games Hardware: Das Gewinnspiel mit Preisen im Wert von über 10.000 Euro*

Alles Gute zu 15 Jahre PC Games Hardware!!!


----------



## AlienHunter2014 (3. Oktober 2015)

*AW: 15 Jahre PC Games Hardware: Das Gewinnspiel mit Preisen im Wert von über 10.000 Euro*

 Herzlichen Glückwunsch zu den 15 Jahren und auf viele weitere!


----------



## hanssx2 (4. Oktober 2015)

*AW: 15 Jahre PC Games Hardware: Das Gewinnspiel mit Preisen im Wert von über 10.000 Euro*

jupp irgendwie klappt die Autobestätigung nicht  immer


----------



## Rainer B. Trug (4. Oktober 2015)

*AW: 15 Jahre PC Games Hardware: Das Gewinnspiel mit Preisen im Wert von über 10.000 Euro*

Also ich habe gerade eine große Menge Magazine unterm Bett hervorgeholt und bin zu dem Schluß gekommen, die Antwort sei Titten, Titten, Titten  .


----------



## Mr_T0astbr0t (4. Oktober 2015)

*AW: 15 Jahre PC Games Hardware: Das Gewinnspiel mit Preisen im Wert von über 10.000 Euro*

Happy Birthday PCGH ^^

Schade, da kenn ich schonmal die Antwort, bin aber noch nicht 18 und auch mit Einverständniserklärung der Eltern lässt sich nichts machen.


----------



## Mr.Knister (4. Oktober 2015)

*AW: 15 Jahre PC Games Hardware: Das Gewinnspiel mit Preisen im Wert von über 10.000 Euro*



Straycatsfan schrieb:


> Und wen ich....."Lösung" ist die Antwort auf die Frage...so da rum....drum herum getextet habe.....das gilt ja wohl auch?)



Ja, geht. Ich habe vor zwei Jahren was gewonnen, meine Mail enthielt u.a. "Sehr geehrte...", "MfG" und meine Adresse.


----------



## keinnick (4. Oktober 2015)

*AW: 15 Jahre PC Games Hardware: Das Gewinnspiel mit Preisen im Wert von über 10.000 Euro*



Rainer B. Trug schrieb:


> Also ich habe gerade eine große Menge Magazine unterm Bett hervorgeholt und bin zu dem Schluß gekommen, die Antwort sei Titten, Titten, Titten  .



Schau besser nochmal auf dem anderen Stapel mit Magazinen nach.


----------



## Ahtlon (4. Oktober 2015)

*AW: 15 Jahre PC Games Hardware: Das Gewinnspiel mit Preisen im Wert von über 10.000 Euro*

Leser und Abonnenten  aus Ausland bleiben wieder in de kalte stehen mit das Gewinnspiel. Das war früher anders . Schon 12 Jahre  Kaufe ich das Heft am Kiosk oder bestell ich es mir beim Computec.de.


----------



## DerBusch13 (4. Oktober 2015)

*AW: 15 Jahre PC Games Hardware: Das Gewinnspiel mit Preisen im Wert von über 10.000 Euro*



Ahtlon schrieb:


> Leser und Abonnenten  aus Ausland bleiben wieder in de kalte stehen mit das Gewinnspiel. Das war früher anders . Schon 12 Jahre  Kaufe ich das Heft am Kiosk oder bestell ich es mir beim Computec.de.



Das ist nicht die Schuld der PCGH... Das liegt an deinem Gesetzgeber.


----------



## Mario2002 (5. Oktober 2015)

*AW: 15 Jahre PC Games Hardware: Das Gewinnspiel mit Preisen im Wert von über 10.000 Euro*

Sagt mal, ist das normal, wenn ich die Antwortmail an PCGH sende, dann eine "Automatische Antwort" von PCGH bekomme?


----------



## nikon87 (5. Oktober 2015)

*AW: 15 Jahre PC Games Hardware: Das Gewinnspiel mit Preisen im Wert von über 10.000 Euro*



Mario2002 schrieb:


> Sagt mal, ist das normal, wenn ich die Antwortmail an PCGH sende, dann eine "Automatische Antwort" von PCGH bekomme?


Nein, "normal" ist das nicht. Manchmal bekommt man die Auto-Mail nämlich nicht obwohl die an PCGH gesendete Mail angekommen ist. 
Aber wenn du eine automatische Antwort bekommst kannst du sicher sein, dass deine Mail bei PCGH angekommen ist.


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (5. Oktober 2015)

*AW: 15 Jahre PC Games Hardware: Das Gewinnspiel mit Preisen im Wert von über 10.000 Euro*



Mr_T0astbr0t schrieb:


> Happy Birthday PCGH ^^
> 
> Schade, da kenn ich schonmal die Antwort, bin aber noch nicht 18 und auch mit Einverständniserklärung der Eltern lässt sich nichts machen.



Deine Eltern dürften aber wahrscheinlich mitmachen.


----------



## Bull56 (5. Oktober 2015)

*AW: 15 Jahre PC Games Hardware: Das Gewinnspiel mit Preisen im Wert von über 10.000 Euro*

Darf ich auch ganz viele Mailadressen erstellen um meine Gewinnchancen zu erhöhen?


----------



## datavizzard (5. Oktober 2015)

*AW: 15 Jahre PC Games Hardware: Das Gewinnspiel mit Preisen im Wert von über 10.000 Euro*

15 Jahre? Wenn ich daran denke wie ich die erste in den Händen hielt...


----------



## DerBusch13 (5. Oktober 2015)

*AW: 15 Jahre PC Games Hardware: Das Gewinnspiel mit Preisen im Wert von über 10.000 Euro*



Bull56 schrieb:


> Darf ich auch ganz viele Mailadressen erstellen um meine Gewinnchancen zu erhöhen?



Ich bezweifel es


----------



## Mr.Ultimo (5. Oktober 2015)

*AW: 15 Jahre PC Games Hardware: Das Gewinnspiel mit Preisen im Wert von über 10.000 Euro*

wenn mann keine automail bekommt, ist es dennoch möglich das die mail angekommen ist ? 
habe den betreff 3 mal geprüft und auch die adresse selber. aber irgendwie kam nix zurück.
es kam aber keine mail bei gmx das der empfänger unbekannt wäre. 

des weiteren macht weiter so udn viel glück an alle


----------



## Mr.Knister (5. Oktober 2015)

*AW: 15 Jahre PC Games Hardware: Das Gewinnspiel mit Preisen im Wert von über 10.000 Euro*

Ich hoffe, das Ausbleiben einer Antwort liegt nicht an Eurem Spamfilter


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (5. Oktober 2015)

*AW: 15 Jahre PC Games Hardware: Das Gewinnspiel mit Preisen im Wert von über 10.000 Euro*

Wenn ihr keine automatische Rückantwort bekommt, kann es einfach daran liegen, dass ihr in der Vergangenheit schon einmal an PC Games Hardware (Gewinnspiel/Leserpost) geschrieben und damals eine automatische Rückantwort erhalten habt.

Wenn jede E-Mail von der gleichen E-Mail-Adresse eine automatische Rückantwort erhält und das Gegenüber ebenfalls automatische Rückantworten aktiviert hat, würden sich die E-Mail-Server beider E-Mail-Adressen ansonsten gegenseitig automatische Rückantworten schicken, bis einer der Server zuerst kapituliert.


----------



## nikon87 (5. Oktober 2015)

*AW: 15 Jahre PC Games Hardware: Das Gewinnspiel mit Preisen im Wert von über 10.000 Euro*



PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> Wenn ihr keine automatische Rückantwort bekommt, kann es einfach daran liegen, dass ihr in der Vergangenheit schon einmal an PC Games Hardware (Gewinnspiel/Leserpost) geschrieben und damals eine automatische Rückantwort erhalten habt.
> 
> Wenn jede E-Mail von der gleichen E-Mail-Adresse eine automatische Rückantwort erhält und das Gegenüber ebenfalls automatische Rückantworten aktiviert hat, würden sich die E-Mail-Server beider E-Mail-Adressen ansonsten gegenseitig automatische Rückantworten schicken, bis einer der Server zuerst kapituliert.


Naja...ich habe schon mehrere Mails an euch geschickt und bisher immer die automatische Antwort erhalten. So ganz funktioniert das dann also offenbar nicht euer System. 
Außerdem lässt sich so ein möglicher "Mailloop" auch anderweitig lösen, je nach dem was man für einen Mailserver einsetzt, aber ich glaube da brauche ich euch eigentlich nichts erzählen. Das solltet ihr ja selbst wissen bzw. der/die Zuständige(n) für die interne Infrastruktur.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (5. Oktober 2015)

*AW: 15 Jahre PC Games Hardware: Das Gewinnspiel mit Preisen im Wert von über 10.000 Euro*

Es wird z. B. auch dann eine neue automatische Rückantwort verschickt, wenn deren Text geändert wurde. Vermutlich gibt es auch eine Zeitspanne, nach der erneut eine Rückantwort an eine bekannte E-Mail-Adresse erfolgt.


----------



## binär-11110110111 (5. Oktober 2015)

*AW: 15 Jahre PC Games Hardware: Das Gewinnspiel mit Preisen im Wert von über 10.000 Euro*

Na dann happy Birthday und ich habe von Anfang an ALLE Ausgaben gelesen - nein assimiliert !


----------



## majinvegeta20 (5. Oktober 2015)

*AW: 15 Jahre PC Games Hardware: Das Gewinnspiel mit Preisen im Wert von über 10.000 Euro*

So auch mal versucht, wobei ich keine große Hoffnungen pflege...aber wer weiß. 

Und wehe ihr seit kleinlich bei Groß und Kleinschreibung. Hab jetzt extra in ganz normaler Rechtschreibung dass Ganze verschickt.


----------



## DarkScorpion (6. Oktober 2015)

*AW: 15 Jahre PC Games Hardware: Das Gewinnspiel mit Preisen im Wert von über 10.000 Euro*

Habe auch mal mitgemacht. Aber Fortuna war bisher nur 2 Mal in meinem Leben Hold

Das Erste mal bei meiner Ehefrau und das 2. Mal bei meinem Sohn.

Aber es heißt ja immer alle guten Dinge sind 3 oder?


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (6. Oktober 2015)

*AW: 15 Jahre PC Games Hardware: Das Gewinnspiel mit Preisen im Wert von über 10.000 Euro*



kadney schrieb:


> Glückwunsch! Hoffentlich bleibt ihr uns noch viele Jahre erhalten.
> Kommt in die Teilnahmemail eigentlich die Anschrift direkt mit rein?



Wäre nett, muss aber nicht.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (6. Oktober 2015)

*AW: 15 Jahre PC Games Hardware: Das Gewinnspiel mit Preisen im Wert von über 10.000 Euro*



Stueppi schrieb:


> In 3.2 Steht das die Sponsoren meine Addresse und meine Telefonnummer brauchen, wozu brauchen die meine Telefonnummer? Sagt nicht für den Versand fall ich nciht da bin, ich wurde noch nie angerufen wenn ich ein Paket nicht annehmen konnte und wegen Werbeanrufen hab ich schon mein Festnetz abgestöpselt.



Manche Transportunternehmen bestehen auf einer Telefonnummer. Ich jedenfalls werde nicht bei Dir anrufen.


----------



## TessaKavanagh (6. Oktober 2015)

*AW: 15 Jahre PC Games Hardware: Das Gewinnspiel mit Preisen im Wert von über 10.000 Euro*



DarkScorpion schrieb:


> Habe auch mal mitgemacht. Aber Fortuna war bisher nur 2 Mal in meinem Leben Hold
> 
> Das Erste mal bei meiner Ehefrau und das 2. Mal bei meinem Sohn.
> 
> Aber es heißt ja immer alle guten Dinge sind 3 oder?



Vielleicht wollte ja 1. dir und 2. da noch etwas sagen und Ihr erwartet gemeinsam 3. von dem du und 2. von 1. noch nichts mitgeteilt bekommen habt. Vielleicht wird ja 3. auch gleichzeitig 3. und 4. 
So genug OT, kommt eigentlich wieder die automatische Bestätigung? Wenn ja muss ich meine Mail wohl noch einmal senden, habe nämlich dieses mal keine erhalten.


----------



## DerBusch13 (6. Oktober 2015)

*AW: 15 Jahre PC Games Hardware: Das Gewinnspiel mit Preisen im Wert von über 10.000 Euro*



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Ich jedenfalls werde nicht bei Dir anrufen.



Schade, sonst ruft nie jemand an, da könnte doch ruhig mal jemand von der PCGH anrufen


----------



## nikon87 (6. Oktober 2015)

*AW: 15 Jahre PC Games Hardware: Das Gewinnspiel mit Preisen im Wert von über 10.000 Euro*



TessaKavanagh schrieb:


> So genug OT, kommt eigentlich wieder die automatische Bestätigung? Wenn ja muss ich meine Mail wohl noch einmal senden, habe nämlich dieses mal keine erhalten.


Schau doch einfach mal eine Seite zurück, da steht die Antwort auf deine Frage: Post#84-#86


----------



## .Moe (6. Oktober 2015)

*AW: 15 Jahre PC Games Hardware: Das Gewinnspiel mit Preisen im Wert von über 10.000 Euro*

Titten, Techno & Trompeten?


----------



## Mr.Knister (6. Oktober 2015)

*AW: 15 Jahre PC Games Hardware: Das Gewinnspiel mit Preisen im Wert von über 10.000 Euro*



Mr.Knister schrieb:


> ...Ich habe vor zwei Jahren was gewonnen, meine Mail enthielt u.a. "Sehr geehrte...", "MfG" und meine Adresse.



Es wurden trotzdem die Daten nochmal persönlich abgefragt. Ich hatte damals übrigens einen kompletten Antwortsatz geschrieben. Also macht euch keine Sorgen. Oder doch, bin ich überhaupt vertrauenswürdig?


----------



## mrmurphy007 (6. Oktober 2015)

*AW: 15 Jahre PC Games Hardware: Das Gewinnspiel mit Preisen im Wert von über 10.000 Euro*



.Moe schrieb:


> Titten, Techno & Trompeten?



Wahrscheinlich erst nach Redaktionsschluss.


----------



## Dxr2k5 (7. Oktober 2015)

*AW: 15 Jahre PC Games Hardware: Das Gewinnspiel mit Preisen im Wert von über 10.000 Euro*

Machen doch alle so!


----------



## DoertyHarry (7. Oktober 2015)

*AW: 15 Jahre PC Games Hardware: Das Gewinnspiel mit Preisen im Wert von über 10.000 Euro*

Sry wollt jetzt nicht 100 posts durchkämmen falls die frage schon mal gestellt worden ist  

Können da auch österreicher mitmachen? Oder gilt das gewinnspiel nur in deutschland?


----------



## tsd560ti (7. Oktober 2015)

*AW: 15 Jahre PC Games Hardware: Das Gewinnspiel mit Preisen im Wert von über 10.000 Euro*

Ich meine es ginge nur für Deutsche, weil eure Gesetzeslage Einwände hat. 

Um sicher zu gehen kannst fu aber nochmal die Teilnahmebedingungen überfliegen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. Oktober 2015)

*AW: 15 Jahre PC Games Hardware: Das Gewinnspiel mit Preisen im Wert von über 10.000 Euro*



DoertyHarry schrieb:


> Sry wollt jetzt nicht 100 posts durchkämmen falls die frage schon mal gestellt worden ist
> 
> Können da auch österreicher mitmachen? Oder gilt das gewinnspiel nur in deutschland?


Wenn man den Artikel anstatt die Postings liest findet man es innerhalb weniger Sekunden:


> 2.2 Teilnahmeberechtigt sind Personen die ihren Wohnsitz in Deutschland haben sowie älter als 18 Jahre sind.


----------



## DoertyHarry (7. Oktober 2015)

*AW: 15 Jahre PC Games Hardware: Das Gewinnspiel mit Preisen im Wert von über 10.000 Euro*

Oh danke dr. Hab ich anscheiend überlesen  trotzdem schade... :/


----------



## XeT (7. Oktober 2015)

*AW: 15 Jahre PC Games Hardware: Das Gewinnspiel mit Preisen im Wert von über 10.000 Euro*

Ok hat sich erledigt.  Falls ich alles gewinne teile ich mit euch.


----------



## BxBender (7. Oktober 2015)

*AW: 15 Jahre PC Games Hardware: Das Gewinnspiel mit Preisen im Wert von über 10.000 Euro*

"TxTTxx" ist nicht rein zufällig das gesuchte Wort mit den drei großen "T"s drin ?   

Spaß beiseite, ich glaub ich muss mal wieder bei einem der Gewinnspiele teilnehmen, dieses Mal lohnt es sich sicherlich.

Und als Käufer aller Ausgaben mit DVD habe ich doch eigentlich automatisch was gewonnen, oder nicht ? 

Grüße an die alten Hasen in der Redaktion ! Weiter so !

Getippt mit einer Cherry G83-6105 Win95-Tastatur (hey, das Dingens hat DIN-Anschluss und ne Win-Taste und ist besser als jedes dämliche Rubberdingens der letzten Jahre!).

Der Spieleonkel (er wird die alten Teile sicher noch kennen) könnte ja mal einen Vergleichstest zu ner mechanischen Cherry machen, ob ein Neukauf jetzt mal lohnt.

Das war bisher jedenfalls das beste Stück Hardware, was ich jemals hatte - wenn man das Preis-leistungsverhältnis mal betrachtet.


----------



## Marcimoto (9. Oktober 2015)

*AW: 15 Jahre PC Games Hardware: Das Gewinnspiel mit Preisen im Wert von über 10.000 Euro*

Heyho PCGH Team,

zuallererst herzlichen Glückschwund für 15 Jahre PCGH 

Problem: ich war ein wenig zu Voreilig und habe überlesen, dass es eine Gewinnspielfrage gibt und habe einfach nur den Betreff an die Mail Adresse geschickt 

Ist es möglich nachträglich eine zweite Mail mit der Lösung an euch zu schicken, ohne dass die automatisch rausfliegt, weil es ja quasi schon eine Einreichung von meiner Mail Adresse gibt? 

Wäre echt schade, wenn ich mich durch meine Dummheit selbst vom Gewinnspiel ausgeschlossen hätte 

LG


----------



## lioline40 (10. Oktober 2015)

*AW: 15 Jahre PC Games Hardware: Das Gewinnspiel mit Preisen im Wert von über 10.000 Euro*

Schweizer können nicht mitmachen?


----------



## mragent117 (10. Oktober 2015)

*AW: 15 Jahre PC Games Hardware: Das Gewinnspiel mit Preisen im Wert von über 10.000 Euro*

Dumme Frage von mir, aber was heißt eigentlich das 'Ts'


----------



## Dr Bakterius (10. Oktober 2015)

*AW: 15 Jahre PC Games Hardware: Das Gewinnspiel mit Preisen im Wert von über 10.000 Euro*



> Schweizer können nicht mitmachen?


Lies den Märchenpost aus 1001 Nacht ähh Post 101 ( sogar mit Zitat der berühmten Stelle )


> heißt eigentlich das 'Ts'


Das T die T´s. Es geht um den berühmten Buchstaben der eben 3 x vorgekommen ist


----------



## McZonk (10. Oktober 2015)

*AW: 15 Jahre PC Games Hardware: Das Gewinnspiel mit Preisen im Wert von über 10.000 Euro*

*"*Welche* drei 'Ts' waren *lange Zeit *der Slogan im Logo *von PC Games Hardware*?"

*Diese Fragestellung enthält doch alle wichtigen Informationen, um das Gewinnspiel eigenständig lösen zu können. (Tipp: Evtl. schaut man sich über die nun 15 Jahre der PCGH einfach mal die Logos an und dann springt einem die Antwort schon ins Auge, wenn man soweit ist. Selbst wenn man nicht mal zu den ab-Ausgabe#1-Lesern gehört .)


----------



## daLexi (10. Oktober 2015)

*AW: 15 Jahre PC Games Hardware: Das Gewinnspiel mit Preisen im Wert von über 10.000 Euro*

Absolut krass, habe noch vor wenigen Tagen die Ausgabe von 9/2006 in der Hand gehabt...

Happy Birtday pcgh 

Die Lösung konnte einfacher kaum sein...


----------



## karod3 (11. Oktober 2015)

*AW: 15 Jahre PC Games Hardware: Das Gewinnspiel mit Preisen im Wert von über 10.000 Euro*

Alles Gute zum 15.

Und danke für die Gewinnspielchance auf so viele tolle Preise.


----------



## karod3 (11. Oktober 2015)

*AW: 15 Jahre PC Games Hardware: Das Gewinnspiel mit Preisen im Wert von über 10.000 Euro*



MarCy schrieb:


> Heyho PCGH Team,
> 
> zuallererst herzlichen Glückschwund für 15 Jahre PCGH
> 
> ...



Laut den Teilnahmebedingungen reicht der Betreff aus, man muss nicht mal die Antwort richtig haben.


----------



## Marcimoto (11. Oktober 2015)

*AW: 15 Jahre PC Games Hardware: Das Gewinnspiel mit Preisen im Wert von über 10.000 Euro*



karod3 schrieb:


> Laut den Teilnahmebedingungen reicht der Betreff aus, man muss nicht mal die Antwort richtig haben.



Tatsache, das ist im Nachhinein übrigens auch der Grund, warum ich das mit der Frage überlesen habe. Weil ich mir in erster Linie nur die Teilnahmebedingungen durchgelesen habe.

Ich schätze mal, dass es sich hier um ein Versehen handelt.

Wie auch immer, ich habe eine zweite E-Mail mit der korrekten Lösung verschickt, hoffentlich wird eine der Teilnahmen berücksichtigt.
Wobei ich das ja nur bei einem Gewinn erfahren werde ^^

Also Daumen drücken!


----------



## nikon87 (11. Oktober 2015)

*AW: 15 Jahre PC Games Hardware: Das Gewinnspiel mit Preisen im Wert von über 10.000 Euro*



karod3 schrieb:


> Laut den Teilnahmebedingungen reicht der Betreff aus, man muss nicht mal die Antwort richtig haben.


Das sehe ich anders. Im Text über den Bedingungen steht ja: "Die Gewinner werden aus allen Einsendungen mit der *richtigen Antwort* ausgelost." Damit sollte klar sein, dass man die Frage korrekt beantworten muss wenn man gewinnberechtigt sein möchte.



> 2.4 Der Teilnahmebeitrag besteht, wenn Sie eine E-Mail mit dem Betreff "Gewinnspiel 11/2015" an gewinnspiel@pcgh.de schicken.


Der oben zitierte Punkt sagt dabei nur aus, dass du in dem Moment wo du die E-Mail mit dem entsprechenden Betreff an die genannte Adresse schickst, deinen Wunsch zur Teilnahme ausdrückst und die Mail nimmt dann auch teil. Wird aber eben dann aussortiert weil keine bzw. falsche Antwort. Der Teil bezieht sich also nicht auf die "Gewinnberechtigung". Das wird schon vorher festgelegt.

Grundsätzlich sollte es aber kein Problem sein die Frage zu beantworten, außer man ist schon bei so Gewinnspielfragen wie "Welche Farbe hat eine Banane: Blau oder Gelb?" überfordert.


----------



## Gamer1970 (15. Oktober 2015)

*AW: 15 Jahre PC Games Hardware: Das Gewinnspiel mit Preisen im Wert von über 10.000 Euro*

Ha, das ist einfach.

Das sind die 3 Phasen des erfolgreichen Overclockers:

 Träumen, takten, triumphieren.


----------



## mrmurphy007 (15. Oktober 2015)

*AW: 15 Jahre PC Games Hardware: Das Gewinnspiel mit Preisen im Wert von über 10.000 Euro*



Gamer1970 schrieb:


> Ha, das ist einfach.
> 
> Das sind die 3 Phasen des erfolgreichen Overclockers:
> 
> Träumen, takten, triumphieren.



bzw. des nicht erfolgreichen Overclockers:

Temperatur, Tränen, Totalschaden.


----------



## Nightslaver (16. Oktober 2015)

*AW: 15 Jahre PC Games Hardware: Das Gewinnspiel mit Preisen im Wert von über 10.000 Euro*

So, auch mal teilgenommen, auch wenn ich vermute das ich wie immer kein Glück haben werde. Immerhin hab ich in den ganzen Jahren bis jetzt noch nie was bei einem der großen Gewinnspiele gewonnen...


----------



## Gamer1970 (16. Oktober 2015)

*AW: 15 Jahre PC Games Hardware: Das Gewinnspiel mit Preisen im Wert von über 10.000 Euro*



mrmurphy007 schrieb:


> bzw. des nicht erfolgreichen Overclockers:
> 
> Temperatur, Tränen, Totalschaden.



Hehe, sehr schön.


----------



## Rayken (16. Oktober 2015)

*AW: 15 Jahre PC Games Hardware: Das Gewinnspiel mit Preisen im Wert von über 10.000 Euro*



nikon87 schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich sollte es aber kein Problem sein die Frage zu beantworten, außer man ist schon bei so Gewinnspielfragen wie "Welche Farbe hat eine Banane: Blau oder Gelb?" überfordert.



Bananen sind grün


----------



## LucaMng (19. Oktober 2015)

*AW: 15 Jahre PC Games Hardware: Das Gewinnspiel mit Preisen im Wert von über 10.000 Euro*

Kleiner Tipp: Es steht sogar in der neuesten Ausgabe vorne drin


----------



## bofferbrauer (24. Oktober 2015)

*AW: 15 Jahre PC Games Hardware: Das Gewinnspiel mit Preisen im Wert von über 10.000 Euro*



Pelk schrieb:


> Alles gute und auf weitere 15 Jahre PCGH !
> 
> Wäre toll wenn einmal ein Gewinnspiel auch in Österreich und/oder der Schweiz möglich wäre, mögt ihr uns nicht ?!


Und Luxemburg auch noch gleich mit, wenn man schon dabei ist


----------



## mrmurphy007 (25. Oktober 2015)

*AW: 15 Jahre PC Games Hardware: Das Gewinnspiel mit Preisen im Wert von über 10.000 Euro*

Ich weiß von anderen Seiten, dass die das nicht machen, weil der Zoll manchmal Probleme macht.


----------



## HighEnd111 (28. Oktober 2015)

*AW: 15 Jahre PC Games Hardware: Das Gewinnspiel mit Preisen im Wert von über 10.000 Euro*

Happy Birthday! 

Echt schon 15 Jahre? Dann war ich ja ein kleiner Pimpfling, als die Seite online gestellt wurde... 4 Jahre oder so 

Auf jeden Fall herzlichen Glühstrumpf und auf frohe weitere 150 Jahre


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. Oktober 2015)

*AW: 15 Jahre PC Games Hardware: Das Gewinnspiel mit Preisen im Wert von über 10.000 Euro*



bofferbrauer schrieb:


> Und Luxemburg auch noch gleich mit, wenn man schon dabei ist


Dann noch Vatikanstadt, Togo, den Cayman Island, Melmac, Taka Tuka Land, Lummerland usw. Ist jetzt nicht böse gemeint aber irgendwo muss man eine Grenze ziehen


----------



## Gamer090 (28. Oktober 2015)

*AW: 15 Jahre PC Games Hardware: Das Gewinnspiel mit Preisen im Wert von über 10.000 Euro*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Dann noch Vatikanstadt, Togo, den Cayman Island, Melmac, Taka Tuka Land, Lummerland usw. Ist jetzt nicht böse gemeint aber irgendwo muss man eine Grenze ziehen



Ist die gesamte Erde als Grenze gross genug??


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. Oktober 2015)

*AW: 15 Jahre PC Games Hardware: Das Gewinnspiel mit Preisen im Wert von über 10.000 Euro*

Die Entscheidung muss ich ja nicht treffen sondern der Veranstalter. Wenn einige Länder verquere Ansichten oder Gesetze haben ist es zwar schade das denen die Teilnahme versagt bleibt aber was soll man da machen?


----------



## RawMangoJuli (1. November 2015)

*AW: 15 Jahre PC Games Hardware: Das Gewinnspiel mit Preisen im Wert von über 10.000 Euro*

super Gewinnspiel 

ne 980Ti wäre schon was feines ^^


----------



## Ragnot (4. November 2015)

*AW: 15 Jahre PC Games Hardware: Das Gewinnspiel mit Preisen im Wert von über 10.000 Euro*

Ja das stimmt


----------



## $DaViD$ (4. November 2015)

*AW: 15 Jahre PC Games Hardware: Das Gewinnspiel mit Preisen im Wert von über 10.000 Euro*

Wie lang dauert das ca. bis es eine Rückmeldung gibt?


----------



## Cleriker (4. November 2015)

*AW: 15 Jahre PC Games Hardware: Das Gewinnspiel mit Preisen im Wert von über 10.000 Euro*

Bis ich das Paket im Postkasten habe.


----------



## longtom (4. November 2015)

*AW: 15 Jahre PC Games Hardware: Das Gewinnspiel mit Preisen im Wert von über 10.000 Euro*



Cleriker schrieb:


> Bis ich das Paket im Postkasten habe.



Was macht *mein* Paket in deinem Postkasten ?


----------



## Cleriker (4. November 2015)

*AW: 15 Jahre PC Games Hardware: Das Gewinnspiel mit Preisen im Wert von über 10.000 Euro*

Da landen hoffentlich alle mit dem Absender.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (4. November 2015)

*AW: 15 Jahre PC Games Hardware: Das Gewinnspiel mit Preisen im Wert von über 10.000 Euro*

Wir werden noch diese Woche abwarten, um sicherzustellen, dass die Teilnehmer via Postweg nicht benachteiligt sind. Für Einsendungen, die nach dem Teilnahmeschluss eintreffen, ist dabei natürlich der Poststempel entscheidend.


----------



## Cleriker (4. November 2015)

*AW: 15 Jahre PC Games Hardware: Das Gewinnspiel mit Preisen im Wert von über 10.000 Euro*

Macht mal ganz locker. Bis Weihnachten ist ja noch Zeit.


----------



## PeterBerger (5. November 2015)

*AW: 15 Jahre PC Games Hardware: Das Gewinnspiel mit Preisen im Wert von über 10.000 Euro*

hehe jetzt lohnt es sich doch, das ich meine alten Hefte zum Teil aufbewahrt habe  Und den Keller habe ich auf der Suche nach dem karton auch gleich aufgeräumt  jetzt muss nur noch das Glück um die Ecke kommen


----------



## n8schrauber (6. November 2015)

*AW: 15 Jahre PC Games Hardware: Das Gewinnspiel mit Preisen im Wert von über 10.000 Euro*

.....


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (9. November 2015)

*AW: 15 Jahre PC Games Hardware: Das Gewinnspiel mit Preisen im Wert von über 10.000 Euro*

Bin ja mal gespannt, ob ich zu den Gewinnern zähle


----------



## n8schrauber (10. November 2015)

*AW: 15 Jahre PC Games Hardware: Das Gewinnspiel mit Preisen im Wert von über 10.000 Euro*

.....


----------



## $DaViD$ (11. November 2015)

*AW: 15 Jahre PC Games Hardware: Das Gewinnspiel mit Preisen im Wert von über 10.000 Euro*

Und haben sich schon  glückliche  gefunden oder muss ich noch gespannt auf mein Postfach achten


----------



## bschicht86 (11. November 2015)

*AW: 15 Jahre PC Games Hardware: Das Gewinnspiel mit Preisen im Wert von über 10.000 Euro*

Scheinbar ist die Lostrommel defekt.


----------



## Futhark (11. November 2015)

*AW: 15 Jahre PC Games Hardware: Das Gewinnspiel mit Preisen im Wert von über 10.000 Euro*



bschicht86 schrieb:


> Scheinbar ist die Lostrommel defekt.


Vielleicht ist die Lostrommel auch mit verlost worden.


----------



## n8schrauber (11. November 2015)

*AW: 15 Jahre PC Games Hardware: Das Gewinnspiel mit Preisen im Wert von über 10.000 Euro*

.....


----------



## HighEnd111 (11. November 2015)

*AW: 15 Jahre PC Games Hardware: Das Gewinnspiel mit Preisen im Wert von über 10.000 Euro*



Futhark schrieb:


> Vielleicht ist die Lostrommel auch mit verlost worden.



Wer hat in den letzten Tagen eine Lostrommel vom Postboten in die Hand gedrückt bekommen? Derjenige wird eindringlich dazu aufgerufen, sie wieder an PCGH zurückzuschicken oder selbst die Losfee zu spielen  Danach ist und bleibt die Lostrommel natürlich Eigentum des ausgelosten Lostrommel-Gewinners


----------



## Fiji_spotted (11. November 2015)

*AW: 15 Jahre PC Games Hardware: Das Gewinnspiel mit Preisen im Wert von über 10.000 Euro*

Sollte man in die "Bewerbung"/Anmeldung die Adresse mit rein schreiben???


----------



## HighEnd111 (11. November 2015)

*AW: 15 Jahre PC Games Hardware: Das Gewinnspiel mit Preisen im Wert von über 10.000 Euro*



Fiji_spotted schrieb:


> Sollte man in die "Bewerbung"/Anmeldung die Adresse mit rein schreiben???



Davon stand nichts drin. Ergo geh ich nicht davon aus. Hab auch mit meiner privaten Email-Adresse teilgenommen, nicht mit der, mit welcher ich mich hier angemeldet hab. Stand ja nicht dran, dass da nur die angemeldeten Email-Adressen gewertet werden


----------



## Mr.Knister (11. November 2015)

*AW: 15 Jahre PC Games Hardware: Das Gewinnspiel mit Preisen im Wert von über 10.000 Euro*

Muss man nicht. Man wird eh hinterher nochmal angeschrieben und gefragt.


----------



## n8schrauber (12. November 2015)

*AW: 15 Jahre PC Games Hardware: Das Gewinnspiel mit Preisen im Wert von über 10.000 Euro*

.....


----------



## kloanabua (14. November 2015)

*AW: 15 Jahre PC Games Hardware: Das Gewinnspiel mit Preisen im Wert von über 10.000 Euro*



n8schrauber schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Negativ, hab gestern ne Mail bekommen das ich eins der beiden Enermax Pakete gewonnen hab. 
Ich hab noch nie irgendwo etwas gewonnen, das hat mich gestern voll verstört irgendwie.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (14. November 2015)

*AW: 15 Jahre PC Games Hardware: Das Gewinnspiel mit Preisen im Wert von über 10.000 Euro*

Ok, dann dürfte wohl die Tage die Liste mit den Gewinnern kommen


----------



## n8schrauber (15. November 2015)

*AW: 15 Jahre PC Games Hardware: Das Gewinnspiel mit Preisen im Wert von über 10.000 Euro*

.....


----------



## Rolk (17. November 2015)

*AW: 15 Jahre PC Games Hardware: Das Gewinnspiel mit Preisen im Wert von über 10.000 Euro*

Eines der Gehäuse geht an mich. Da hat PCGH nur ganz knapp meinen Geburtstag verfehlt.


----------



## Tigererpel (17. November 2015)

*AW: 15 Jahre PC Games Hardware: Das Gewinnspiel mit Preisen im Wert von über 10.000 Euro*

Seasonic Platinum Fanless 520W?      -       MEINS

Endlich auch mal irgendwo gewonnen


----------



## Cleriker (17. November 2015)

*AW: 15 Jahre PC Games Hardware: Das Gewinnspiel mit Preisen im Wert von über 10.000 Euro*

Oh, Glückwunsch! Welches denn? BQ, Enermax, Phanteks, Thermaltake, oder was?


----------



## Rolk (17. November 2015)

*AW: 15 Jahre PC Games Hardware: Das Gewinnspiel mit Preisen im Wert von über 10.000 Euro*



Cleriker schrieb:


> Oh, Glückwunsch! Welches denn? BQ, Enermax, Phanteks, Thermaltake, oder was?



Ich? Be Quiet Silent Base 600 window.


----------



## KaterTom (17. November 2015)

*AW: 15 Jahre PC Games Hardware: Das Gewinnspiel mit Preisen im Wert von über 10.000 Euro*

Gewonnen! Gewonnen!! Gewonneeeeeeeen!!!!
Geilomat, das Seasonic snow Silent P 750 geht an mich! Ein vollmodulares Netzteil mit genug Power für 2 Grakas! Das ist ganz genau das, was man immer brauchen kann! Völlig unabhängig von der restlichen Hardware. Vielen lieben Dank an die Leute von PCGH, die das Gewinnspiel auf die Beine gestellt haben!! Wenn das Teil da ist, wird es sofort eingebaut und das aktuelle zur Reserve degradiert.


----------



## HighEnd111 (17. November 2015)

*AW: 15 Jahre PC Games Hardware: Das Gewinnspiel mit Preisen im Wert von über 10.000 Euro*

Schonmal herzlichen Glühstrumpf allen bisherigen Gewinnern!  Wird eigentlich irgendwann noch bekannt gegeben, wann die Verlosung/Bekanntgabe der Gewinner beendet ist? Würde sicher der Übersichtlichkeit dienen.


----------



## AlexKL77 (17. November 2015)

*AW: 15 Jahre PC Games Hardware: Das Gewinnspiel mit Preisen im Wert von über 10.000 Euro*

Keine Mail im Posteingang, auch nix im Spamordner gelandet....Damn. 
Dann auch von mir Herzlichen Glückwunsch an alle Gewinner!
Gerade bei den 2 980er TI's bin ich schwer neidig.


----------



## Gamer090 (17. November 2015)

*AW: 15 Jahre PC Games Hardware: Das Gewinnspiel mit Preisen im Wert von über 10.000 Euro*

Glückwunsch an alle Gewinner  Viel Spass mit den Preisen


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (19. November 2015)

*AW: 15 Jahre PC Games Hardware: Das Gewinnspiel mit Preisen im Wert von über 10.000 Euro*



HighEnd111 schrieb:


> Wird eigentlich irgendwann noch bekannt gegeben, wann die Verlosung/Bekanntgabe der Gewinner beendet ist?


Es wurde für jeden Preis ein(e) Gewinner(in) - ausgenommen Gewinner via Postweg - angeschrieben und die meisten haben sich bereits gemeldet. Theoretisch ist es aber noch möglich, dass für einzelne Preise nachgezogen wird, wenn die Annahme nicht innerhalb von 14 Tagen bestätigt wird (wobei wir dann fairerweise noch einmal nachfragen werden ).


----------



## Metaller (20. November 2015)

*AW: 15 Jahre PC Games Hardware: Das Gewinnspiel mit Preisen im Wert von über 10.000 Euro*

Noachmal Glückwunsch allen Gewinnern!


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (22. November 2015)

*AW: 15 Jahre PC Games Hardware: Das Gewinnspiel mit Preisen im Wert von über 10.000 Euro*



PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> Es wurde für jeden Preis ein(e) Gewinner(in) - ausgenommen Gewinner via Postweg - angeschrieben und die meisten haben sich bereits gemeldet. Theoretisch ist es aber noch möglich, dass für einzelne Preise nachgezogen wird, wenn die Annahme nicht innerhalb von 14 Tagen bestätigt wird (wobei wir dann fairerweise noch einmal nachfragen werden ).


Mist. 
Ich dachte man bekommt wenigstens eine Mail ob die Antwort passt oder nicht. Sehr schade. Dabei hätte doch fast alles so gut zu meinem Setup gepasst.


----------



## iReckyy (27. November 2015)

*15 Jahre PC Games Hardware: Das Gewinnspiel mit Preisen im Wert von über 10.0...*

Edit. Hat sich erledigt.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (27. November 2015)

*AW: 15 Jahre PC Games Hardware: Das Gewinnspiel mit Preisen im Wert von über 10.000 Euro*

Schau bitte mal jetzt in dein Postfach. 

Für alle, die ihren Gewinn noch nicht erhalten haben:


> Aufgrund der großen Anzahl an Preisen und zahlreichen involvierten Sponsoren  kann der Versand leider etwas länger dauern. Wir bitten um etwas Geduld. PC Games Hardware ist nicht über den Versandstatus einzelner Gewinne im Bilde. Bitte nehmen Sie Kontakt zu uns auf, falls der Gewinn nicht innerhalb der nächsten zwei Wochen eintreffen sollte. Wir forschen dann gezielt nach.


----------



## kloanabua (28. November 2015)

*AW: 15 Jahre PC Games Hardware: Das Gewinnspiel mit Preisen im Wert von über 10.000 Euro*

Mein Enermax Bundle ist gerade gekommen, danke nochmal recht herzlich. 
Jetzt hab ich wenigstens ne Beschäftigung bei dem Wetter. [emoji1]


----------



## KaterTom (28. November 2015)

*AW: 15 Jahre PC Games Hardware: Das Gewinnspiel mit Preisen im Wert von über 10.000 Euro*

Mein Seasonic Päckchen ist auch gerade in der Packstation gelandet.


----------

